# New Board Help! NEED ADVICE



## Guest (Nov 5, 2009)

What up everyone. I am a so cal rider with a pass to bear and i really only like to ride terrain parks. I was riding a Burton Motion with Burton Custom Bindings. I now wanna move it up and get a new Burton Hero 153 with the CO2 bindings. Is this a pretty good setup? I have been not gotten a chance to demo this board and don't feel like I will before the season starts. Getting a killer deal so I kinda want to jump on it, just wanna get some input. Thanks


----------



## CheckMySteez (Jul 27, 2009)

The Burton Motion is more of a beginners board so it might not be able to meet your requirements in the park depending upon your riding level. 

And everyone knows Burton are Nazi's but I guess it could be a good pick up if your geting a 'killer deal'.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Might look into the Never Summer Evo, Bataleon Evil Twin or Riot, K2 Parkstar, K2 World Wide Weapon, Capita Horrorscope or Sierrascope, Rome Artifiact....

And Rome 390's seem to be the binding of choice for park rats although I've never owned a pair.

There's a few brands to get you past the noob bubble that is Burton ( =

Good luck and do some research! It's half the fun


----------



## saudade101 (Nov 5, 2009)

not too sure about terrain park boards, but you've definately chosen the right bindings. Burton C02's are super slick and responsive, esspecially in powder. The only downside is the pricetag, but if you shop around there are always specials on '09 models


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2009)

yeah i am leaning towards the Burton just because of the price CO2 with the Hero all new for 285! thats cheaper than any of the other boards i have looked at. I am 5"9 180 and am leaning towards the 152. Is that small my last board was a 156.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2009)

*Tow Words!*

SKATE BANANA!!!! Sorry had to throw that one in there. I am on board with CheckMySteez - burton are nazi's . Not worth the money in my opinion. I would take that 280 and put it towards a better board. You will not be disappointed with the banana no one is


----------

